# What to put in a 29g



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I have an open 29g and tons of herp keeping equipment, plus, there's a reptile show in in Illinois this Saturday and money in my wallet. I have geckos in mind (thanks mettle), any suggestions? I do know I don't want a snake. Not for a 29g, anyway.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

my suggestion will always be dart frogs


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Jayson745 said:


> my suggestion will always be dart frogs


They are pretty, but no amphibians either...thanks anyway.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

goliath birdeather


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

where at in illinois?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

angeli697 said:


> goliath birdeather :laugh:





> http://www.allanimalexpo.com/


That is acually an option!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Geckos are always a good idea. Crested geckos or gargoyle geckos?

How about a tokay gecko or three?

Some white lined geckos?

There's more than a few different types that you could put in there.









Are snakes a possibility? I've always liked hognoses. They remind me of little rattlers.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

tokays are mean!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Geckos are always a good idea. Crested geckos or gargoyle geckos?
> 
> How about a tokay gecko or three?
> 
> ...


I passed on the show because I couldn't find anyone to go with...I usually make these trips a social event with a couple of my herp keeping buddies, but they couldn't go. 
BUT!, I think I'm gonna go with some Tokays. Thet are readily available around here and cheap. Plus, I love their looks and attitude (not enough jaw pressure to concern me) lol. At my buddies ex-pet shop, I used walk around the store with one latched onto my earlobe!







Crazy buggars!

I like hognosed snakes too, but, I'll wait until spring when I can catch them sunning.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

cobalt blue tarantula (Haplopelma lividum)

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/H-lividum.html


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

cobalts are nasty


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

but done responsibly, they can be fascinating.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

mdrs said:


> but done responsibly, they can be fascinating.


that can be said with hots as well. not a really good argument.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

H. Lividum is a burrower. Gorgeous spider, but they are aggressive, fast moving and high maintanence. No thanks!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Deathstalker scorpion


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

could you sleep with a pet named deathstalker


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

ICEE said:


> cobalts are nasty


this is also not a good argument. some things in nature aren't "nice". doesn't mean they should never be kept.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

mdrs said:


> cobalts are nasty


this is also not a good argument. some things in nature aren't "nice". doesn't mean they should never be kept.
[/quote]
Yes it does. Keep a 10ft, deadly bacteria laded drooling bite happy Komodo Dragon in your house and see how far that gets ya!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> cobalts are nasty


this is also not a good argument. some things in nature aren't "nice". doesn't mean they should never be kept.
[/quote]
Yes it does. Keep a 10ft, deadly bacteria laded drooling bite happy Komodo Dragon in your house and see how far that gets ya!








[/quote]

I wish... Apparently they're protected or endangered or something?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> cobalts are nasty


this is also not a good argument. some things in nature aren't "nice". doesn't mean they should never be kept.
[/quote]
Yes it does. Keep a 10ft, deadly bacteria laded drooling bite happy Komodo Dragon in your house and see how far that gets ya!








[/quote]

i would totally keep those, if i had the amount of land required. but since h. liv. only requires a small fish thank, i guess that makes them the better pick for now.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> cobalts are nasty


this is also not a good argument. some things in nature aren't "nice". doesn't mean they should never be kept.
[/quote]
Yes it does. Keep a 10ft, deadly bacteria laded drooling bite happy Komodo Dragon in your house and see how far that gets ya!








[/quote]

I wish... Apparently they're protected or endangered or something?

















[/quote]
Both.

I think I'm gonna go gecko shopping this weekend. Mettle, stay logged in here all day incase I have any questions.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> cobalts are nasty


this is also not a good argument. some things in nature aren't "nice". doesn't mean they should never be kept.
[/quote]
Yes it does. Keep a 10ft, deadly bacteria laded drooling bite happy Komodo Dragon in your house and see how far that gets ya!








[/quote]

I wish... Apparently they're protected or endangered or something?

















[/quote]
Both.

I think I'm gonna go gecko shopping this weekend. Mettle, stay logged in here all day incase I have any questions.








[/quote]

Go Sunday. I work Saturday.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> cobalts are nasty


this is also not a good argument. some things in nature aren't "nice". doesn't mean they should never be kept.
[/quote]
Yes it does. Keep a 10ft, deadly bacteria laded drooling bite happy Komodo Dragon in your house and see how far that gets ya!








[/quote]

I wish... Apparently they're protected or endangered or something?

















[/quote]
Both.

I think I'm gonna go gecko shopping this weekend. Mettle, stay logged in here all day incase I have any questions.








[/quote]

Go Sunday. I work Saturday.
[/quote]
Call in sick. Is it too much to ask that you stay at your computer 24/7 for one weekend just for me? Stop being so selfish!









I forgot about the agamids...I love those guys. Gonna check them out as well.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I can't call in sick. I was actually just very very sick for the first week of the New Year and called in a few times already in '09. Gotta make sure I don't use up all those sick days right away.


----------

